# Dizziness before BFP?



## ginamurr

Since all of you ladies have your BFP, I have a quick question.

I have been experiencing really bad dizziness (almost seasickness) for the past few days. 

Tested today - still BFN!

Is this a symptom any of you experienced before your BFP?

THANKS for your help!


----------



## Katie Mc

I have as well and it was horrible. I tested today with a frer and got a bfn. im 9dpo so im hoping it is too early


----------



## Ava Grace

Yep! Havn't announced it yet but I got a line on a FRER this morning and Ihave felt dizzy for the last week!

Hope you get your BFP's soon xx


----------



## ginamurr

I made an appt at my reg dr. My obgyn office said it could be the flu or an inner ear infection so to have them check me out first. They must hate getting calls from women like me! LOL


----------



## Katie Mc

Ava Grace said:


> Yep! Havn't announced it yet but I got a line on a FRER this morning and Ihave felt dizzy for the last week!
> 
> Hope you get your BFP's soon xx


How many dpo did you test


----------



## mrskcbrown

ginamurr said:


> Since all of you ladies have your BFP, I have a quick question.
> 
> I have been experiencing really bad dizziness (almost seasickness) for the past few days.
> 
> Tested today - still BFN!
> 
> Is this a symptom any of you experienced before your BFP?
> 
> THANKS for your help!

Hmm, sorry about your dizziness. I would call the DR because it could be vertigo. Good luck and retest.:hugs:


----------



## ginamurr

Went to the dr today - he ruled out vertigo, sinus infection and low blood sugar. Testing me for HCG levels and anemia - fingers crossed! Ok - back to the TWW forum!

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## moochacha

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## ginamurr

*UPDATE*

Had some pink CM last night, so I thought it was an IB. This morning I have light spotting, so I think it is the start of AF. 

Still dizzy though! Must be something else!


----------



## Ava Grace

Katie Mc said:


> Ava Grace said:
> 
> 
> Yep! Havn't announced it yet but I got a line on a FRER this morning and Ihave felt dizzy for the last week!
> 
> Hope you get your BFP's soon xx
> 
> 
> How many dpo did you testClick to expand...


Hi Katie,

Sorry for the delay in replying. I'm not sure when I ov's this month but I tested the day af was due. 

xxx


----------

